# Itchy goats



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

doesn't Ivermec take care of any skin lice? I have treated our goats w/three rounds of ivermec-each does 10 days apart. When I purchased them I was pretty sure at least 3 came w/skin lice.

Now, their coats look great and I think the skin is still somewhat dry but that seems to be all.

Well this past week they have all resorted to scratching up against the fence and I see them itching w/their feet. Also our buckling is starting to get some red, little bald spots on his scrotum.

What does this sound like? What should I do?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Ivomec has taken care of mites on my goats; I treated them with 1cc/50# only twice, 10 days a part - what dose did you use?

I've seen on here people also recommend permetherin or something like that (the name keeps slipping me!) used as a pour on.

You might want to consider treating their bedding area too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't know about the ivermec. I use a topical that seams to work well for every buggy even ticks and fly. :greengrin: I get it a TSC it is http://www.tractorsupply.com/insect...vestock-backrubber-pour-on-2-1-2-gal--2213528 and I apply it on the topline just like dog flea/tick stuff with a needleless syringe.

Mine rub on the fence in Spring to help get the undercoat from Winter out. Possibly what yours are doing?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We did 1cc per 50lbs orally & one round I did sub-q

Would permethrin be safe for pregnant does? 

What do you all think of the red patches on the scrotal area?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a lice problem for a while early spring this year. I tried injectable Ivomec and Permectrin II at the instructed dilution. Neither worked fully. So I just poured some of the Permectrin in a full spray bottle of water, probably 3-5 times more than the recommended dilution. Worked immediately and very well.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Could be ringworm.

Try body clipping the goats washing them and then spraying them with some sort of anti fungal solution.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Burns not sure about the red patches? Can you get a photo?


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

We're having that problem too... lots of itching, some skin flakes/dandruff, some hair loss (from fence rubbing, we think?). We're giving them Ivomec Plus (10 days apart), dusting them with diatomaceous earth, feeding BOSS and going to try some vitamin E oil... any other suggestions? We like to try natural/herbal solutions first but will resort to chemicals if necessary. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had a couple of goats with lice in the past, and I use the permetrin II, diluted in water, put it in a spray bottle, and worked it in with my hands...watched the creepy crawlies die immediately! I did dilute it a little stronger than the directions say, but haven't noticed any reactions - dry skin or anything of that sort.

Our goats are still shedding, a couple look horrible still, and have dry skin and are itchy off and on..... are your goats shedding?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yellowstone check out this thread http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=21466 It kinda may apply. Also in it Stacey said


> I also gave 10cc of aloe vera juice to help her dry skin its the same stuff you drink - you can get it anywhere you buy groceries. I got mine at walmart


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks much! Good to know it's a common occurrence. We have been waiting on copper boluses for months (don't know what's going on at Jeffers) but just ordered from another company so hopefully we will have some soon. 

We have tons of aloe in the greenhouse, I wonder if we can make our own aloe water?

Thanks again!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

No Problem. I saw that you wanted to use natural whenever possible and I remembered what Stacey had said. 
I also try and use meeds only when needed. I have stopped worming my goats almost a year now and just run fecal. Haven't had any high worm numbers and no problems so I am just gonna run fecals periodically to check but hope not to have to worm again. 
Not sure on the fresh aloe maybe ask Stacey on that other thread.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally just had a bad lice infestation this spring:

you HAVE to inject the ivermectin to get SUCKING lice -- it will not treat biting lice. Also giving ivermectin orally will do nothing for lice. I had both kinds of lice. it do ok but in less then 2 weeks I had a full blown problem again. 

So I was bemoaning to ashley that I dont want to dust them because I have buyers coming and no one likes to see a puff cloud when they pet teh goats (plus its not real safe) but thats all that I KNEW would work. Well she said "Oh I use a horse insecticide called Equisect its all natural" no one had it around me - figures - but I did find something that said it was specifically for lice and ticks etc. (name escapes me its in the barn- weill get it and post) 

I sprayed each of the kids real good -- rubbed it into their skin and INSTANTLY I was scratching them and (ok this is gross) I got lice all up in my finger nails. I just kept scratching and I could see all the lice just dying. It was the most digusting thing. Well the eggs were even dislodging from the hair too. 

The next day the lice were gone and the nits were gone too. Less then 24 hours! a couple days later the kids had some lice on their polls as I hadnt treated their heads. So I quickly treated those who needed it and no issues since. OH I treated the adults too because they were infested as well. Im very pleased and no one is greasy or creating puff clouds or in need of a bath.  made some of their coats shinier because it also has a coat conditioner in it. The only thing was the smell - made ma gag a bit but others may not find it to bad. It as just very insecticide smelling. Cant wait to find the stuff Ashley uses as thats much better smelling she told me


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh yes, names of that spray please 

Also--I ordered some skin so soft from avon yesterday to keep the flies off of my goats--would this work for poss. lice too?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its called flysect

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz= ... 15&bih=641


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome! thanks!!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I was just at TSC and almost got this

http://www.tractorsupply.com/horse-...-ex-insecticide-repellent-32-oz-spray-5024261

b/c it sounded like the stuff you found Stacy, it had conditioners, it had a citronella scent (which i know some people hate), and it mentioned lice, but as i was in line to pay for it, i read the back label and it said 'for horses and dogs only' so i decided not to get it.

Of course, they didn't have the Equisect stuff, even though the TSC website says it is something they carry. (and i've been to two different TSC's today - don't ask ;-)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I always use stuff that says for horses or dogs only - I think they mean don't use on cats or people. But so far so good. 

The flysect doesn't have a citronella smell - wish it did. But its more like bug spray smelling


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Equisect looks perfect... will definitely be getting some!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Well if i can't find the stuff you used, do you think i could use that other stuff? I always worry b/c i am milking if things will get 'in' the milk. That's why i like the Eprinex b/c no withdrawal (i've used it for feather mites on chickens and it works great)

I used the bag balm on Mink this morning for her dry udder and I probably should have shaved her first - now the hair is all gooped up with udder balm - gross. Any ideas how to clean that up?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its probably safe -- but as to getting in the milk, thats still a potential issue if you get hair in the milk thats been sprayed with this.

what you are looking for in your fly spray is the pyrethryns (Sp?)


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

This stuff had 50% permethrin I think.

I have some Permethrin II, maybe i should save my money and just use that. I bought it to spray the chicken coop last year after i treated everyone for the feather mites.


I found it!!! 
It was at Countrymax. I told the lady i'd tell everyone on the goat board, and then asked if they were nationwide and unfortunately they aren't, just in NY


I see what you mean about the smell - it reminded me of cloves. I thought it was quite pleasant at first, and by the time I was done with all 6 goats I was nauseous. Should have done it outside.


----------

